

Some Mormons Search the Web and Find Doubt - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/21/us/some-mormons-search-the-web-and-find-doubt.html?nl=todaysheadlines&emc=edit_th_20130721&_r=1&&pagewanted=all

======
ensignavenger
Newsflash: Early Mormon leaders practiced plural marriage!

Seriously, this is such a huge part of Latter-day Saint history that I am
astounded that any member of the Church could not know it- unless they have
their head in the sand. Maybe it isn't as well known in foreign countries that
don't study American history so much. But it is hardly a fact that is hidden
from anyone who cares to study LDS history. (Nor are any of the other
questions mentioned in the article.)

